# Sweet Pea surprised me!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She kidded triplet bucks! One was DOA

The two surviving bucks

I have no idea who came first but Im calling this one 
B9
[attachment=5:359rapys]IMG_0047.JPG[/attachment:359rapys]
[attachment=4:359rapys]IMG_0042.jpg[/attachment:359rapys]

B10
[attachment=3:359rapys]IMG_0040.JPG[/attachment:359rapys]
[attachment=2:359rapys]IMG_0041.jpg[/attachment:359rapys]

[attachment=1:359rapys]IMG_0044.JPG[/attachment:359rapys]
B10 - B9 
[attachment=0:359rapys]IMG_0070.JPG[/attachment:359rapys]

These boys are just so handsome


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

sorry for ur loss but what pretty babies!! Grats


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

The second picture of B10 kills me! Looks like he's saying "Cheeessee!"
They are adorable, sorry about the one buck kid. 

Congrats on 2 healthy beautiful kids though!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars: Congrats on the kids! Sorry about the one. Those two sure a re cuties!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys  

I love them already. I need to evaluate them more but I believe B10 is the better looking of the two. 

Both will be available as bucks for $250.00 each or $200.00 for both as wethers.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool surprise! Very cute


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, but they are gorgeous. Wish she would have had me a doe but oh well maybe some other time.  Glad these two are doing so well. Congrats.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very sweet looking boys. Congratulations.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know Joanie! Well it helps you save up for longer


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Look at those adorable pink noses!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....what a nice surprise...congrats.... :hi5: :thumb:

Sorry for the one lost...  :hug:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

What cuties! So sorry for the lost one, but the two survivors are just adorable!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im very pleased with them. As always Sweet Pea throws very nice and correct kids i just love


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are just darling Stacey! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Pretty kids Stacey! Good for Sweet Pea!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the boys are doing great and I love them already. Im actually glad that they are both boys (one girl would have been nice for Joanie though) so I can love on them and not be tempted to keep one.......UGH but one is looking so awesome already. Great length, wide rear, high escutcheon, proper ribbing - style all the way!! He reminds me so much of Ziva its uncanny!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

so sorry for the little boy...  RIP

Totally love the other 2..they look identical...just beautiful


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Though you lost one, those boys are ADORABLE!! And you can definately tell that Sw P is their mama!

Congratulations :stars:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations Stacey! They are so cute!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Its ok Stacey someday I will hopefully get a doe from her. If not then I guess its just not meant to be. But they are cutie pies, congrats again.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Those 2 boys are sooooo darn cute!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

They are sooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats! They're cute little buggers.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats Stacey on those little guys


----------

